# 2013 TTRS Bi-Color interior pics?



## EBG913 (Apr 28, 2012)

Anyone seen pictures of the Audi Exclusive bi color interior offered on the US 2013 TTRS? I'm hoping it's more than just a two-tone interior and ideally gives us these seats for the extra $3k 

http://www.seriouswheels.com/2012/a/2012-Audi-TT-RS-plus-Seat-1280x960.htm


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

EBG913 said:


> Anyone seen pictures of the Audi Exclusive bi color interior offered on the US 2013 TTRS? I'm hoping it's more than just a two-tone interior and ideally gives us these seats for the extra $3k
> 
> http://www.seriouswheels.com/2012/a/2012-Audi-TT-RS-plus-Seat-1280x960.htm


 LOL those seats run a bit more than $3k.


----------



## EBG913 (Apr 28, 2012)

JohnLZ7W said:


> LOL those seats run a bit more than $3k.


 A man can dream, right?!


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

here's the european two-tone ones. they are super comfortable.


----------



## EBG913 (Apr 28, 2012)

canuckttrs said:


> here's the european two-tone ones. they are super comfortable.


 Love it! Anyone know if that's what the US version would look like?


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

EBG913 said:


> Love it! Anyone know if that's what the US version would look like?


 no cause those are bucket seats...


----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

That looks nice but not $3k nice.


----------



## Phoenix123 (Jun 1, 2012)

I've got a 2013 on order with two-tone seats. It's a no cost option so I'm sure it is the same seats with just different color panels. I believe you could get two-tone in black-titanium or black-red.


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

Phoenix123 said:


> I've got a 2013 on order with two-tone seats. It's a no cost option so I'm sure it is the same seats with just different color panels. I believe you could get two-tone in black-titanium or black-red.


 How did you get it as a no cost option? It is listed at $3000 on the 2013 order form. 
Option Codes: PLW and PLX 

The only no cost option for seats shown is switching to Alcantara interior.


----------



## EBG913 (Apr 28, 2012)

Gateway1 said:


>


 Thanks. Bi-color buckets are significantly better looking. Those aren't worth $3K IMO.


----------



## EBG913 (Apr 28, 2012)

Gateway1 said:


>


Finally saw a pic at dealer. This is not the 2013 bi color interior.


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

canuckttrs said:


> here's the european two-tone ones. they are super comfortable.


Does anyone know where to get these floormats??


----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)

EBG913 said:


> Finally saw a pic at dealer. This is not the 2013 bi color interior.


Can you take a pic of the pic?


----------

